
If Mario Was Designed in 2010 (2010) - abootstrapper
http://www.hiwiller.com/2010/04/29/if-mario-was-designed-in-2010/
======
jsnell
So, we now have an official Mario game on mobile phones. Which of these
predictions came true?

\- There is indeed a tutorial explaining in surprisingly tedious detail how to
jump.

\- There are social/sharing features. (And even requires an internet
connection to play).

\- There are rewards for grinding out kills of specific enemy types.

\- There are no micro-transactions for consumable items; just a single payment
to unlock the full game.

(Also, discussion from 6 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1320668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1320668))

